# Trailer tongue modification



## goinhtn63 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys
I need to replace my coupler on my trailer as it is bent a little. the problem is that it's welded to the tongue of the trailer. So what I think I can do is to cut it off with a torch and then get a piece of square tubing that's a little bigger than the tongue and slide it on, weld it in place, drill holes and add bolts as well and then put a new coupler on.
The question is has anyone done this?? Will it hold up. I have a 14' aluminum POS boat that sits on the trailer. Not very heavy.

Thanks for your input

Kevin


----------



## dieselfixer (Feb 4, 2012)

Why not just cut off the coupler itself? Then use a grinder to smooth up the trailer tube drill your holes and bolt on a new coupler.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a pop up camper that is the same way. I figure I can get some cutting wheels or thin grinding wheels for my grinder and cut the welds. Then I will be able to put a new one on. 

It works as is but is a pain to get on the ball.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you need the length of tongue your cutting off? Maybe you should extend the tongue a few feet.


----------



## goinhtn63 (Feb 4, 2012)

yes thats part of why I want to do tis. I want to extend the tongue a little. I can't lower my tailgate when I have the trailer hooked up. The grinder is a good idea. I will try that..Thanks for the input guys..


----------



## F239141 (Feb 5, 2012)

on my lil utility trailer I cut the tongue and then added a 3x4 box to the top to make a raise in the tongue and to get the inches I cut off back, then bolted a new coupler to the metal I added

just my 2 cents but get a stronger coupler than you really need, the trailer Im posting has a 2200 GVW and I got a 5000 GVW coupler that was only $2 more than the 3500 GVW one. Just extra insurance


----------



## KRS62 (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems like a good opportunity to add a tongue hinge. Cut the trailer where you would put the hinge and just build the front part new. It should be fairly easy witha strong drill and a sawzall.

KRS


----------

